

Odds are, it's wrong - nkurz
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/feature/id/57091/title/Odds_are%2C_its_wrong

======
ZeroGravitas
This seems like one of those articles where they compare System A with all its
real-world flaws, to System B in some idealised form, and conclude the latter
is better.

